# too slow



## Cecilio

I have recently observed that the WR forums are working a lot more slowly than before, and sometimes it is very difficult to open some of the main sections. Is there anything wrong with the forums or is it just my computer?


----------



## dn88

I sincerely doubt it's your computer, the forum was reacting slowly just some minutes ago. I can't tell you the reason though, but I suspect that the problem lies within WordReference.


----------



## panjabigator

Yes, I have also found that the forums are a lot slower today, and it certainly cannot be the error of my brand new computer


----------



## Cecilio

It's not only today. I have observed this in previous days aswell.


----------



## mkellogg

The forums are having some growing pains.   I'll keep an eye on the servers the next couple of days to see if I can come up with any ideas to improve performance.

EDIT: Visit the forum at night.  It is much faster.


----------



## Punky Zoé

mkellogg said:


> EDIT: Visit the forum at night.  It is much faster.


Which night? When? Where? 
Night is never falling on WR world !


----------



## nichec

Punky Zoé said:


> Which night? When? Where?
> Night is never falling on WR world !


 
Yeap, it's morning for us here, me and* Punky Zoe* both  

So, I would like to know which night is Mike referring to as well, thanks


----------



## Cecilio

Punky Zoé said:


> Which night? When? Where?
> Night is never falling on WR world !



Definitely: The sun never sets in the land of WR!


----------



## Cecilio

The forums are still as slow as they were four days ago. I can't see any improvements.

Why is it so slow? Is it because there are more and more foreros on-line at the same time?


----------



## Kelly B

Yes. 





mkellogg said:


> The forums are having some growing pains.  [...]


That means that the system is having problems due to a rapid increase in size. 

I've noticed that there is less traffic on the forum from about 3:30 - 6:00 GMT (assuming that I'm doing the conversion correctly.) Those are evening, night, or _really early_ hours in both the US and Europe, and I suspect that's roughly the period Mike meant.


----------

